# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Formlabs Resin for sale (New, unopened)

## CADATONIC

Hi all...I have two bottle of unopened resin for use with the Formlabs 3D printers.  Both discounted to $80 + shipping (retail is $149.99 + shipping).

You can find them here:

Grey Resin...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321994153917...84.m1555.l2649

Black Resin...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321994151580...84.m1555.l2649

Thanks!

----------


## CADATONIC

Just an FYI....if you don't want to use ebay...shoot me an email and we can work it out.  

www.cadatonic.com/contact

----------


## CADATONIC

The Grey sold today, I'll be relisting the black in a moment.  The buy now price will be $70 + shipping.  Retail - $149.99 + shipping.

----------


## CADATONIC

Black is being bid on right now...high bid is half the retail price.  One hour left!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322001189177...84.m1555.l2649

----------


## laserman252

What is the expiration date on those bottles?  I had to dump out 4 bottles of that stuff because they never mentioned that it goes bad after 1 year.

----------


## laserman252

Allow me to answer my own question. There is no expiration date on the bottles. Pffft. Scam artists.

----------


## CADATONIC

> Allow me to answer my own question. There is no expiration date on the bottles. Pffft. Scam artists.


I sold these a few months ago and I found and gave that info to the purchasers privately.  Before you accuse a reputable business of fraud please email or direct message me questions.  CADatonic is a small business that takes great pride in customer service and we would never 'scam' someone.....and we are very very easy to find.

Cadatonic.com
Twitter.com/cadatonic
Instagram.com/cadatonic

I'll answer back from all these accounts if you have questions.

----------


## laserman252

Apologies CADATONIC.  I should have made it clear that I was not referring to you,  and no doubt the buyer was satisfied with their purchase from you.

----------

